# Seven getting his PSA 1



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Just found out someone filmed this from the 3/16 PSA trial. Here's Seven's PSA 1 courage test for your viewing enjoyment 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9XGJFfT328&feature=youtu.be


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Very clean and fast out and recall! Nice work :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

georgia estes said:


> Just found out someone filmed this from the 3/16 PSA trial. Here's Seven's PSA 1 courage test for your viewing enjoyment
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9XGJFfT328&feature=youtu.be



Very nice, Georgia!


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

brad robert said:


> Very clean and fast out and recall! Nice work :grin:


Thanks! His outs and guards/trasports etc are fine but hopefully I can get his regular non-bite work obedience under control to compete in my PSA 2 lol


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

brad robert said:


> Very clean and fast out and recall! Nice work :grin:


What I was going to say. =D>


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Way to go 7 and G, nice work.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice. Great work!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Are there any out/guard PSA exercises?
It looks like se7en is anticipating the recall and an out/guard could be a problem?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Are there any out/guard PSA exercises?
> It looks like se7en is anticipating the recall and an out/guard could be a problem?


 
Maybe he recalls on his name thomas. Pretty common to recall on the name and out and guard on out or poost or los or aus. very clear to the dog.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> Maybe he recalls on his name thomas. Pretty common to recall on the name and out and guard on out or poost or los or aus. very clear to the dog.


Could just be he knows the excercize through and through and anticipated the command, he was extremely quick in his return before even the Foos command was out and that makes me suspect his knowledge of the excercize is what brought on his quick return. 

Nice looking dog Georgia! Not sure how the excercizes work but he did a splendid job from what I can tell.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> Maybe he recalls on his name thomas. Pretty common to recall on the name and out and guard on out or poost or los or aus. very clear to the dog.


I don't know what 7 outs on. That's why I asked


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I don't know what 7 outs on. That's why I asked


I just feel obligated to answer because you are sort of sassy sometimes. 

Also, there are different exercises which require both a guard and a recall to answer your question. 

Here is a PSA two routine of Aimee and her dog Funez. She uses poost/lay for a guard. his name, "Funez" for a recall. Super fast either out and down or recall. This was the first leg of her two.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ord2DOHwl68


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Dave is correct, Seven was taught to out on his name to speed up the out process when I did French Ring since they are so big on lightning fast outs. There are transports in all levels of PSA. Some are different than others. 8)


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I mean out/guards not transports


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Well hell, here is both. He fully understands what I am asking in each scenario and I've never seen a dog so happy to guard transport. He loves that crap. In this video we had only done it a few times so he is a little dirty. It has since been fixed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=antAxaS8Bf4


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> Well hell, here is both. He fully understands what I am asking in each scenario and I've never seen a dog so happy to guard transport. He loves that crap. In this video we had only done it a few times so he is a little dirty. It has since been fixed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=antAxaS8Bf4


 
The video shows up as private.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> The video shows up as private.



dammit... ok I fixed it


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

georgia estes said:


> Dave is correct, Seven was taught to out on his name to speed up the out process when I did French Ring since they are so big on lightning fast outs. There are transports in all levels of PSA. Some are different than others. 8)



So yes there are out/guards in PSA and Seven wasn't anticipating the recall he outs on his name. Simple question with a simple answer.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> It looks like se7en is anticipating the recall and an out/guard could be a problem?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I know what I wrote. What's your point?


----------



## Paul Westall (Apr 27, 2012)

Congratulations! Thanks for posting the video.


----------

